# Refurbish Kbox mini



## DaveH (28/11/15)

I'm thinking of changing the colour of my Kbox mini, first I need to remove the 'paint'.
Looking at the Kbox I'm reasonably sure it is powder coated and using an abrasive method is not my idea of fun, plus I'm far too lazy.  
So I need a chemical process does anyone know of a product that is locally available and comes in a spray can or small tin that will remove powder coating.
Or am I stuck to use Methylene chloride.

Dave


----------



## Eequinox (29/11/15)

DaveH said:


> I'm thinking of changing the colour of my Kbox mini, first I need to remove the 'paint'.
> Looking at the Kbox I'm reasonably sure it is powder coated and using an abrasive method is not my idea of fun, plus I'm far too lazy.
> So I need a chemical process does anyone know of a product that is locally available and comes in a spray can or small tin that will remove powder coating.
> Or am I stuck to use Methylene chloride.
> ...


maybe this will be of help 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/decided-to-polish-subox-box-mini.t15837/


----------



## DaveH (29/11/15)

Yep, I have read that post - it stirred me on to do mine but too much hard work using wet/dry paper so I really want to use a chemical method to remove the paint.
I'm all for easy - goes with my lazy nature 
What I did think if I was a powder painter I would certainly have an easy way to get the paint off if I messed up. So on Monday I'll phone a couple of powder painters and see what they use to get the powder coating off. There must be an easy way.
Also I have to agree with Khan83 it is quite simple to take apart, undo the two screws and it virtually falls apart. 
Dave


----------



## DaveH (30/11/15)

Got some stuff to clean the powder coating off and after a few hours ............ done.
I thought some of you may like to see a few pics.
All the powder coating removed showing the innards



On the left (that's the side of the road most of us drive on ) the 'studs' for the screws (2) can be seen. Also at the top there is a slot for the 510 connectors flange to slot in. Nice bit of casting.



Just showing the front and back




Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Eequinox (30/11/15)

DaveH said:


> Got some stuff to clean the powder coating off and after a few hours ............ done.
> I thought some of you may like to see a few pics.
> All the powder coating removed showing the innards
> View attachment 40107
> ...


now this is one awesome post thank you so much i need to strip down @Fogie subox somehow juice has leaked into the lcd section and need to clean his mod up


----------



## Eequinox (30/11/15)

are you going to clear coat it or make it black ?


----------



## DaveH (30/11/15)

Eequinox said:


> are you going to clear coat it or make it black ?


Neither and it is a secret (not really a secret) I'm keeping it as a surprise. Just in case it is a failure 

Remove the two screws and just pull the innards out - wiggle it a little, you will see it start to ease out. Just mind the top battery connection - the black plastic disc and the spring doesn't fly off into the sunset, put your finger on it as it comes out.
You can leave the clear window for the OLED where it is, I don't think you will need to remove it in your case.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pixstar (30/11/15)

DaveH said:


> Got some stuff to clean the powder coating off and after a few hours ............ done.
> I thought some of you may like to see a few pics.
> All the powder coating removed showing the innards
> View attachment 40107
> ...


@DaveH that's great, without sanding is a big plus. What may I ask did you use to remove the coating?


----------



## Eequinox (30/11/15)

Pixstar said:


> @DaveH that's great, without sanding is a big plus. What may I ask did you use to remove the coating?


good question

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (30/11/15)

This is the 'stuff' and web site http://www.elara.co.za/main.html
elara chemical supplies
ULTRA STRIP - multi stripper.
It does contain Methylene Chloride. A must to work on Powder Coatings.
I bought the 750ml glass bottle, from the local Mica Hardware.
I can't take the credit for it ......... a guy by the name of Johan from Ferro South Africa at their Powder Coating plant Brakpan told me what to get ......... a good guy and a gentleman whom I have never met until today when I phoned the company looking for some help.

Horrible, dangerous and toxic stuff Methylene Chloride - burns the skin, will blind you and the fumes are toxic. It also burns and melts through those latex gloves - I went through 4 pairs.

So what ever you do don't vape near the bluudy stuff -    Will definitely give a good hit   

I also used a small fine wire brush (stainless steel 40mm long) to help things along. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## DaveH (30/11/15)

The web site is not the best I have seen, the bottle looks like this with the small wire brush in the foreground.



Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar (30/11/15)

Thanks @DaveH


----------



## Khan83 (30/11/15)

Where were you when I was sanding my bloody fingers off . This would have saved me so much grief.

Great stuff . So whens the unveiling? , cant wait to see the finished product

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar (30/11/15)

DaveH said:


> The web site is not the best I have seen, the bottle looks like this with the small wire brush in the foreground.
> View attachment 40119
> 
> 
> Dave


@skola

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (30/11/15)

It was your post Khan83 that got me started - so thank you.
Your very first post put me off sanding - far too much hard work for me. Sore arms and fingers ........ I thought to heck with that.
So I went the lazy way not so gratifying as the way you did it though, yours was a labour of love. It is not just the out come but how one gets there as well.

This is going to give it away, I'm going tomorrow to see what I can get done to it, so I will not be doing it - someone else will.
Not quite the same as you did, you did all yours from start to finish a far greater achievement than what I'm doing.
I'm just cheating.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (1/12/15)

DaveH said:


> It was your post Khan83 that got me started - so thank you.
> Your very first post put me off sanding - far too much hard work for me. Sore arms and fingers ........ I thought to heck with that.
> So I went the lazy way not so gratifying as the way you did it though, yours was a labour of love. It is not just the out come but how one gets there as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Trust me , any way you choose to do it the results will be gratifying . Plus you went the chemical route so hats off , you're a much braver man than me.

The anticipation is killing me dude , itching to see what you have in store......so hurry up already


----------



## skola (1/12/15)

Thanks @Pixstar for the tag!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (1/12/15)

@DaveH awesome work man! I'm really into the DIY so I'm digg'n this post!!

Do you have any pics of what your Subox looked like before the strip?


----------



## KlutcH (1/12/15)

I am pretty sure you can leave it in Coca-cola for a day or two

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveH (1/12/15)

KlutcH said:


> I am pretty sure you can leave it in Coca-cola for a day or two



Yes you can, but the Coke tastes awful 
Dave


----------



## DaveH (1/12/15)

Clouder said:


> @DaveH awesome work man! I'm really into the DIY so I'm digg'n this post!!
> 
> Do you have any pics of what your Subox looked like before the strip?


Thanks
This is straight after it was taken apart, I don't have a pic before it was dismantled but it looked like any white subbox mini.



Dave


----------



## DaveH (1/12/15)

The sad news is it won't be ready until Friday.
I hope I can last the wait. I have a plan I'll go late Thursday afternoon on the pretext 'I was just passing by' - it's just a little fib 

Dave


----------



## Clouder (1/12/15)

@DaveH that still looks GREAT! You should see @argief 's! You can see, he didn't play around with his Subox, his Subox worked HARD! LOL


----------



## Clouder (1/12/15)

@DaveH I keep thinking a Hammertone paint job will look killer on a Subox


----------



## DaveH (1/12/15)

Clouder said:


> @DaveH that still looks GREAT! You should see @argief 's! You can see, he didn't play around with his Subox, his Subox worked HARD! LOL



Clouder, Do you have a link to a pic - I would like to see it, thanks.
Dave


----------



## Clouder (1/12/15)

@DaveH I'll ask @argief to put a pic up

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (1/12/15)

Clouder said:


> @DaveH I keep thinking a Hammertone paint job will look killer on a Subox



What colour?
Dave


----------



## Clouder (1/12/15)

@DaveH also white!


----------



## Clouder (1/12/15)

@DaveH I miss understood you. You want to see a hammertone finish right? Sorry man I thought you meant you want to see argief's used device.

Here's an example of Hammertone Finish, this one is quite rough, you do get smoother hammertone finishes than this. Google it (I don't have any mods to show as examples)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (1/12/15)

White wouldn't be my first choice - wouldn't mind the copper hammertone.
I think if anyone is thinking of doing a paint job I wouldn't bother to strip the powder coating off - just a light sanding with 1000 grade. Keep away from all the edges. Needs to be done with luv and care.
The problem arises if there are chips they will need to be built up to the same thickness as the coating.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (1/12/15)

Clouder said:


> @DaveH I miss understood you. You want to see a hammertone finish right? Sorry man I thought you meant you want to see argief's used device.


Clouder, You're right I do want to see argief's device.

You suggested a hammertone finish on a subbox - I asked what colour for the hammertone.
So we are 100% 
I would still like to see argief's device.
Dave


----------



## Clouder (1/12/15)

Cool I did ask him

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (1/12/15)

Well what a blow



Vaperite South Africa said:


> Kangertech's latest TC mod, a perfect upgrade for all those Subox Mini owners, is arriving at Vaperite next week Tuesday at the very latest (possibly Monday). Manufactured from stainless steel and with a wattage output of 7 to 60 watts, here's another one for your arsenal.
> 
> http://vaperite.co.za/product/kangertech-kbox-mini-platinum-edition/



Now that would have saved me a lot trouble. 
Dave


----------



## DaveH (2/12/15)

Sometimes things just do not go as planned. Who knew that cast aluminium cannot be anodized. Silicon is added to the aluminium to make it more fluid for the casting process and stops it from being anodized. Great!
Because they could not anodize it for me (and probably they felt sorry for me) they polished it.

I have to say they did polish it nicely.



I was going to get it anodized this colour.



I think it may have looked nice but we will not know now.

Plan B: Although it has been polished very nicely - polished aluminium is not for me. So it is painting time - where's that rattle can?
I'm going to try a "gold" colour metallic paint - it will either look alright or it won't - at least I have some paint stripper.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (2/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Sometimes things just do not go as planned. Who knew that cast aluminium cannot be anodized. Silicon is added to the aluminium to make it more fluid for the casting process and stops it from being anodized. Great!
> Because they could not anodize it for me (and probably they felt sorry for me) they polished it.
> 
> I have to say they did polish it nicely.
> ...


Pity about the anodizing! Have you looked at this option (if it's possible)?


----------



## DaveH (2/12/15)

Pixstar said:


> Pity about the anodizing! Have you looked at this option (if it's possible)?


Thanks Pixstar, have looked at it - not really me plus I don't think I'm artistic enough to make it look decent. It would just end up a mishmash of colours.
I'm still not sure what I am going to do - I should have checked _anodizing cast aluminium_ before I started.
It's not the end of the world, just have to look at what to do now 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (2/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Thanks Pixstar, have looked at it - not really me plus I don't think I'm artistic enough to make it look decent. It would just end up a mishmash of colours.
> I'm still not sure what I am going to do - I should have checked _anodizing cast aluminium_ before I started.
> It's not the end of the world, just have to look at what to do now
> Dave



Bummer, I was getting worked up to see what you'd come up with, thought perhaps the ink route too.
Anyhow, seems like its just paint and clear coat, or a brushed finish and clear coat now that anodising and electroplating is pretty much ruled out, that gold anodising would have looked the biz.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (2/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Bummer,


That's a nice polite word  the words I used were bad 

Paint's looking good 
Dave


----------



## kev mac (3/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Got some stuff to clean the powder coating off and after a few hours ............ done.
> I thought some of you may like to see a few pics.
> All the powder coating removed showing the innards
> View attachment 40107
> ...


Very interesting Dave, can't wait to see it as this was my first box.I use it regularly and the thing is like the energizer bunny, keeps going and going....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83 (3/12/15)

@DaveH , sorry it didn't work out the way you hoped bud. Either way I love how it looks now . 

The other option would be Duplicolor anodized spray paint if you want something close to the look you initially wanted.

Also , you've got +- 2 days of shinny left on the kbox before it dulls over so you might as well clear coat it for the time being.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (3/12/15)

following this with interest


----------



## DaveH (3/12/15)

Hi Khan,
_"Duplicolor anodized spray paint" _Not heard of that, I can't say I remember seeing it anywhere. Sometimes I don't remember what happened an hour ago so that doesn't mean much.
Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveH (3/12/15)

Well I suppose I had better just paint it.
Using 'gold metallic paint' in a rattle can.

I just did the back part of the casting if I don't like it I'll just drop it in the paint remover and go for another colour.



I don't really like it - but I knew whichever colour I used - I wouldn't like it 
I'll spray the front casting and see what it looks like from 30 meters away 

It is no different to the original - just a different colour.
Dave


----------



## Alex (3/12/15)

Very Interesting thread, following with interest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Khan83 (3/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Well I suppose I had better just paint it.
> Using 'gold metallic paint' in a rattle can.
> 
> I just did the back part of the casting if I don't like it I'll just drop it in the paint remover and go for another colour.
> ...


Looks like a good start Dave . Just spray the whole mod then decide from there. Like you said , if it doesn't turn out the way you like then just drop it in some thinners & start over. That's the fun part lol.

This is the spray I mentioned , so far I've only seen it at Autostyle though I'm sure other vehicle accessories shops should have them.


----------



## DaveH (3/12/15)

Thanks Khan, that looks like it could do the job. 
B'warehouse don't stock it nor do a couple of other hardware shops I tried, I didn't try any car accessory shops - never thought about them.
I know a couple of car accessory shops I will go and have a look.
I have in the meantime sprayed the front casting - waiting for it to dry then I'll post a pic.
Dave


----------



## DaveH (3/12/15)

Couple of pics front and back neither of the parts are really dry so I'm not going to assemble just yet. (I might not be able to get it a part if the paint hasn't dried properly)





Like I said it is the same as it was, just a different colour.
I don't know what I think.

Dave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (3/12/15)

You could maybe jazz it up a little with some flake under the clear coat like the custom cars painters do, but at the mo it just looks _fine_. 
That metal gold that @Khan83 suggested could look ace, kinda hard to tell just looking at the outside of a tin. 
We'll both know when its *WoW!!! *and you're happy.


----------



## Khan83 (3/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Couple of pics front and back neither of the parts are really dry so I'm not going to assemble just yet. (I might not be able to get it a part if the paint hasn't dried properly)
> View attachment 40394
> 
> View attachment 40395
> ...


Wow man , nicely done. Turned out awesome.

Looks like something that would have come out of the kanger box.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang (3/12/15)

Have you though about hydro dipping?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (3/12/15)

Khan, I have just looked on Autostyle web site, they have lots of good stuff - Carbon fibre kit suitable for any metal. Now that may look good.
Dave


----------



## DaveH (3/12/15)

Khan83 said:


> Wow man , nicely done. Turned out awesome.
> 
> Looks like something that would have come out of the kanger box.



Thank you Khan.
Dave


----------



## DaveH (3/12/15)

wiesbang said:


> Have you though about hydro dipping?


I don't know much about it, I didn't consider it at all.
Dave


----------



## DaveH (3/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> but at the mo it just looks _fine_.


Thanks, I'm going to look for some of that paint Khan suggested see what it looks like.
Dave


----------



## Khan83 (3/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Khan, I have just looked on Autostyle web site, they have lots of good stuff - Carbon fibre kit suitable for any metal. Now that may look good.
> Dave


I tried some el cheapo carbon fibre wraps on my box & it was the most frustrating thing ever . It's a huge chore just to get the wraps neatly around the corners without creating folds . Worst is when you find air bubbles after.

I ripped it off after a couple days but with your skills I'm sure you'l have better luck then me lol


----------



## blujeenz (3/12/15)

Khan83 said:


> I tried some el cheapo carbon fibre wraps on my box & it was the most frustrating thing ever . It's a huge chore just to get the wraps neatly around the corners without creating folds . Worst is when you find air bubbles after.
> 
> I ripped it off after a couple days but with your skills I'm sure you'l have better luck then me lol



I doubt David Blaine could do a pro job with vinyl wrap, even with his tricky fingers, that stuff is haaard man.
That CF kit on the Autostyle site is 2 color paint and a grafix FX stencil, so probably much easier.
I got distracted on Youtube with the guys doing CF water transfer hydro dipping, looks amazing.
Guess not in SA though.  we're last to get everything, even global warming hasnt got here yet, well Cape Town anyway.


----------



## DaveH (3/12/15)

wiesbang said:


> Have you though about hydro dipping?


Now I have seen a couple of videos looks very interesting, just wondering if you have used it?
Dave


----------



## DaveH (3/12/15)

Khan83 said:


> I tried some el cheapo carbon fibre wraps on my box & it was the most frustrating thing ever . It's a huge chore just to get the wraps neatly around the corners without creating folds . Worst is when you find air bubbles after.
> I ripped it off after a couple days but with your skills I'm sure you'l have better luck then me lol



I'm not into difficult, hard or frustrating so I don't think I will be using wraps. 
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wiesbang (3/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Now I have seen a couple of videos looks very interesting, just wondering if you have used it?
> Dave


I haven't used it myself but my cousins SO does it alot for cars he works on.
I can talk to him if you want and let you know. They also stay in Kempton 

Or if you want to do it through a company I know a company here in CPT that does it.
Speak to Mario at Cteq
http://www.c-teq.co.za/hydrodip.html

There is also a company in JHB that sells DIY kits. Will get you the details too

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang (3/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> I doubt David Blaine could do a pro job with vinyl wrap, even with his tricky fingers, that stuff is haaard man.
> That CF kit on the Autostyle site is 2 color paint and a grafix FX stencil, so probably much easier.
> I got distracted on Youtube with the guys doing CF water transfer hydro dipping, looks amazing.
> Guess not in SA though.  we're last to get everything, even global warming hasnt got here yet, well Cape Town anyway.



Cteq does CF hydro too

you can put any design you want into hydrodipping. Not all companies can't print their own designs though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (3/12/15)

wiesbang said:


> There is also a company in JHB that sells DIY kits. Will get you the details too



Would that be http://dipkit.co.za/ _he said wiping egg off his face _
Shot for the info, might come in handy, but always nice to have more options.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (3/12/15)

...and another idea I had, AMT Composites also in JHB, had a brief article on their website http://www.amtcomposites.co.za/news/carbon-fibre-skinning-kits-now-available about skinning kits, however 1m sq is a bit much for a Subox. Browsing their price list I came across _O293 CARBON TAPE 343GSM 150MM WIDE R 114.00 LM _... and the SUbox is 146mm high... hello Dolly.

Extras needed would be black epoxy base coat and epoxy clear coat for the top gloss coat, Luxor 100 polishing cream is around R30 at Midas, a pair of latex or vinyl gloves, a dust mask and dremel to open up the batt vent holes and BOOM Shakalaka, a carbon fibre skinned Subox mini.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (4/12/15)

blujeenz and wiesbang thank you both, you provided a lot of good info thanks it is appreciated.
I don't think I will go the carbon fibre skin route, although it looks easy I feel it needs quite a bit of skill and practice to get it to look good.
Now the Hydro printing looks (I'm not going to say easy) a lot more straight forward.
Thanks guys
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (4/12/15)

I decided to assemble it to see if it looks better.



At least it still works.



Still crap - just a different paint job 
I'm not impressed.

Dave

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (4/12/15)

That looks epic @DaveH 

Well done man!


----------



## DaveH (4/12/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> That looks epic @DaveH
> 
> Well done man!



That is very kind of you to say, Thank you. Not really what I envisaged when I started.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (4/12/15)

I like the fact that its different, and for some reason, Gold just appeals to me at the moment.

maybe a few more cracks at it, and you will end up with what you want. Personally, i like it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (4/12/15)

I'm just here to say - Great thread  Keep it going, strip that kbox down again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (4/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> I'm just here to say - Great thread  Keep it going, strip that kbox down again


I think there is something wrong with you.   
(I'm just kidding)

Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveH (4/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> I'm just here to say - Great thread  Keep it going, strip that kbox down again


I probably will strip it down. I might buy a black subbox the one with the daft red buttons and change them with my black buttons - a black subbox with black buttons - much better.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (4/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> I'm just here to say - Great thread  Keep it going, strip that kbox down again






Done, now what?
Dave


----------



## Khan83 (4/12/15)

DaveH said:


> I probably will strip it down. I might buy a black subbox the one with the daft red buttons and change them with my black buttons - a black subbox with black buttons - much better.
> Dave


I've got a subox with the red buttons


----------



## Khan83 (4/12/15)

DaveH said:


> I decided to assemble it to see if it looks better.
> View attachment 40425
> 
> 
> ...


I still think that looks awesome. What brand paint did you use cos I see it has a nice hammer tone effect?


----------



## Khan83 (4/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> I doubt David Blaine could do a pro job with vinyl wrap, even with his tricky fingers, that stuff is haaard man.
> That CF kit on the Autostyle site is 2 color paint and a grafix FX stencil, so probably much easier.
> I got distracted on Youtube with the guys doing CF water transfer hydro dipping, looks amazing.
> Guess not in SA though.  we're last to get everything, even global warming hasnt got here yet, well Cape Town anyway.



Think I'd have more fun just playing around with that then actually worrying about the end product

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouder (4/12/15)

@DaveH the issue is, Gold aerosol cans never looks gold! Why don't you try a Hammertone? I think its the only way to really make you mod look DIFFERENT


----------



## Casper (4/12/15)

Hammertone is also more hard wearing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (4/12/15)

Clouder said:


> @DaveH the issue is, Gold aerosol cans never looks gold! Why don't you try a Hammertone? I think its the only way to really make you mod look DIFFERENT



Definitely agree, I think gold in any paint is a hard one to portray as it usually just appears to be brass. 

@DaveH your Subox painting skills are top drawer, its just a question of finding the finish that you're going to like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (4/12/15)

Khan83 said:


> I've got a subox with the red buttons


Sorry to hear that Khan 
Dave


----------



## DaveH (4/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Definitely agree, I think gold in any paint is a hard one to portray as it usually just appears to be brass.
> 
> @DaveH your Subox painting skills are top drawer, its just a question of finding the finish that you're going to like.



Thanks, I also agree it will always look just like a "paint job" with yellowish paint the anodizing would have been different.
I could get it powder coated maybe White  
Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveH (4/12/15)

See if it looks better with a tank it may look better with a black tank (only I don't have)






I'm beginning to like the polished look  
The good thing is it will soon be Christmas - lets have some nuts!
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (4/12/15)

Looks quite nice, not too bad at all.
Does it sparkle more in direct sunlight or still that satin look?
Much nicer with the polished tank, I think the black tank might make it look too top heavy.


----------



## DaveH (4/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Looks quite nice, not too bad at all.
> Does it sparkle more in direct sunlight or still that satin look?


Thanks blujeenz, I will have look when the sun shines 
I haven't really looked at it in the sun light maybe it will look better - just have to wait for the sun to shine.
Dave


----------



## DaveH (4/12/15)

I does have a bit a sparkle in the sun light - not a lot 



Dave

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (5/12/15)

Going,


going 


gone



What to do now?
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH (5/12/15)

I decided to go with a brushed finish 









So that's it - till next time 
Thank you all for your comments and you accompaniment I hope you enjoyed it 
Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Pixstar (5/12/15)

DaveH said:


> I decided to go with a brushed finish
> View attachment 40550
> 
> View attachment 40551
> ...


That looks super awesome!! What did you do to get the brushed finish? What did you use as a clear coat?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83 (5/12/15)

DaveH said:


> I decided to go with a brushed finish
> View attachment 40550
> 
> View attachment 40551
> ...


Wow Dave . Absolutely beautiful . Well worth the effort

Also curious as to how you did the brushed finish . Scourer pad ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (5/12/15)

Pixstar said:


> That looks super awesome!! What did you do to get the brushed finish? What did you use as a clear coat?


Thanks Pixstar. Rob Fisher has a (or two) 'Custom Classic Mods' they are 'brush' finished and no clear coat, so no clear coat on mine.
To get the brushed finish I used a 3M Scotch-Brite hand pad - the maroon one which is called 'very fine' the 3M no. is 7447.
You can get Scotch brite wheels - a bit expensive, so I use the hand pads.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## blujeenz (5/12/15)

Wow @DaveH that looks very different to the average Subox and an awesome application of a brushed finish, looks like one of Robs high end machined devices, vastly better than the great paint job previously.

@Pixstar totally agree, awesome application, curious about the clear coat too?
I've quite enjoyed this thread, its been quite the cliffhanger in places and now with a happy ending.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (5/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Thanks Pixstar. Rob Fisher has a (or two) 'Custom Classic Mods' they are 'brush' finished and no clear coat, so no clear coat on mine.
> To get the brushed finish I used a 3M Scotch-Brite hand pad - the maroon one which is called 'very fine' the 3M no. is 7447.
> You can get Scotch brite wheels - a bit expensive, so I use the hand pads.
> Dave


Thanks Dave, and thanks for sharing your Kbox's transformation journey, so many tips. Will definitely refer to this when it's time to give mine a fresh look!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (5/12/15)

Khan83 said:


> Wow Dave . Absolutely beautiful . Well worth the effort
> 
> Also curious as to how you did the brushed finish . Scourer pad ?


Thanks Khan,
I think there are quite a few methods, the way I do it is to hold the item I wish to brush in my hand. The pad is laid on a flat surface.
You do need the item to have a good surface finish it does not need to be highly polished but it does need to be free from scratch marks.
What one doesn't do is rub the hand pad over the item it will come out a mess and don't do it a to and fro motion that will mess it up.
The way to do it first wet the pad and place it on the flat surface then gently but firmly draw the item towards you slowly not too hard to start with.
The idea is to keep the item straight and with even pressure without distorting the pad underneath too much.
If you don't keep it straight or you distort the pad too much the lines will not be straight.
Do it a few times have a look see it the lines look good - if not apply more pressure. It is just a case of keeping an even pressure and straight.
After 6 passes rinse the pad and put it back exactly as it was - don't turn it over or around.
In the case of my Kbox start with the open end towards you and as you get to the curve rotate the box so half the curve is brushed then do the other side.
Khan I'm certain you would be able to it, it just sounds difficult - it's not, one just has to be careful.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DaveH (5/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Wow an awesome application of a brushed finish, looks like one of Robs high end machined devices,


It's better than Rob's his was done in the US, mine was done in South Africa   
(I'm just kidding )
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DaveH (5/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Wow @DaveH that looks very different to the average Subox and an awesome application of a brushed finish, looks like one of Robs high end machined devices, vastly better than the great paint job previously.


Thank you, and thanks blujeenz for propping me up along the way.

Dave


----------



## blujeenz (5/12/15)

@DaveH you're most welcome, twas a team effort though and well worth the ride.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Khan83 (6/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Thanks Khan,
> I think there are quite a few methods, the way I do it is to hold the item I wish to brush in my hand. The pad is laid on a flat surface.
> You do need the item to have a good surface finish it does not need to be highly polished but it does need to be free from scratch marks.
> What one doesn't do is rub the hand pad over the item it will come out a mess and don't do it a to and fro motion that will mess it up.
> ...


Thanks Dave , appreciate the detailed walk through. Definitely giving this a try on mine


----------



## Clouder (6/12/15)

@DaveH Dude, seriously, that looks the BOMB man! Great work! I'm just concerned about oxidation on the metal there....... guess we'll have to wait and see.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

